# Billy Banks Estate, Cardiff - Feb 2011 (Pic HEAVY)



## Timster1973 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi all,

Little bit of history first:

The estate sits on the remains of a Limestone Quarry overlooking Cardiff bay, which is prime real estate for the area. The Billy Banks is from the same ilk of architecture as the Ferrier, and has experienced similar social issues. It too has been dubbed as a failed social housing project. 

Today the blocks are surrounded by tall metal fencing, with gaps for the remaining four households. Apart from the final residents whole buildings are derelict; left to crumble and overcome by roaming flora. 

A stand-off is in place as the final inhabitants refuse to leave and prevent the Penarth Regeneration Project from going ahead. 

Sources: Penarth Times, Vale of Glamorgan Council and Urban-Warrior (reiterating his post from 2009)

*Report*

Visited this month, large community of new age travellers and gypsies. Seemed friendly enough though.

A lot of flats are open and some light may be lost due to the steel shutters on a lot so take a tripod. Plenty of top floor flats with light and good opportunity. Mostly dry at the moment even with there being no windows left! Watch out for exposed drains as the covers are gone.


One resident still left, lots of grafitti and atmosphere......

Pics below.

Timster1973


----------



## nelly (Feb 12, 2011)

Now I like that, a nice report 

The idea of whole derelict estates fascinates me and I love the fact that their are a handful of die hard residents that refuse to leave.

You may want to prepare yourself for some criticism from the photoshop/special effect haters though


----------



## Timster1973 (Feb 13, 2011)

Cheers Nelly. Yeah I didn't go particularly easy on the PS this time but you either love or hate it


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 13, 2011)

Like it!  And, a great site too. Love the b&w's and the dartboard on the chair pic.


----------



## klempner69 (Feb 13, 2011)

Grim Tim but hey,thats social experiments for you!


----------



## Timster1973 (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah, may be taking a few people down for another wander soon as I feel we only scratched the surface.....


----------



## Urbex_94 (Feb 24, 2011)

I thought this place was knocked down!?


----------



## Phonide (Apr 6, 2011)

Is this place still here? I'm going to be in the area for the next few days. There is a similar estate near by where I live in kidbrooke, south east London. Due to the sort of area it's sealed up airtight and they are currently knocking it down and rebuilding parts.


----------



## Potter (Apr 11, 2011)

That place is huge!


----------



## dizzydebs (Apr 12, 2011)

Timster1973 said:


> Yeah, may be taking a few people down for another wander soon as I feel we only scratched the surface.....



cracking pics, amazing place would be interested in joining you for a wander if your looking for anyone , im in swansea so not too far away


----------

